# The Pick, the Pawn, and the Polish



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

History is doing a special "movie" tonight starting at 9pm ET. It's made up of separate episodes of _American Pickers_, _Pawn Stars_, and _American Restoration_.

_Pawn Stars_ and _American Restoration_ appear to be swapped in the scheduling order if going by the episodes' shared title.

Some people may only have Season Passes for one or two of the shows and may want to record the other(s) so they get the entire story.


----------

